# If You Like Ducks ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is delightful: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ks00iQtA0tQ&feature=PlayList&p=8E012919425A9280&index=0

Terry


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

Lovely video, thank you for posting it.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, you are so good to us, finding all these great videos for us to enjoy. This video was so sweet! The little guy sure loves peas.

Do breeders routinely have one duck lay the eggs and another raise the baby? The "hatch" mom, Loopy, was so devoted to little Wilma.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if that does'nt make you want to share your life with a few duckies I don't know what would...so sweet...love the enclosure they kept them in...and the big tub...so cute. Thanks for the link..


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, now I want a duck............LOL
That was THE cutest video. Wilma was so funny when she couldn't figure out how to get out the door of the pen...........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That video is just adorable..


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad you enjoyed it everyone! 

Usually the Mom who lays the eggs will sit the nest and raise the babies. I don't know how Loopy ended up being the Mom in this scenario. A lady here who has a GREAT setup for ducks and who has adopted some from me called the other day in a panic because she had stuck an abandoned duck egg under a chicken hen and it hatched .. chicken Mom and duckling are bonded completely.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a cute video. Now by this time next week we'll all have gone out and found ourselves ducks!!!  i always had ducks growing up and they are so much fun. Keep your yard free of bugs too! 



TAWhatley said:


> Glad you enjoyed it everyone!
> 
> Usually the Mom who lays the eggs will sit the nest and raise the babies. * I don't know how Loopy ended up being the Mom in this scenario.* A lady here who has a GREAT setup for ducks and who has adopted some from me called the other day in a panic because she had stuck an abandoned duck egg under a chicken hen and it hatched .. chicken Mom and duckling are bonded completely.
> 
> Terry


I saw in a comment by the owner that Loopy is the only one who will brood eggs, so she gets to hatch all the babies from everyone's eggs lol. And that story about the duck and the chicken is too funny, see if she'll send you some pics for us!! (You could post them in all of your extra spare time!)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maryjane said:


> And that story about the duck and the chicken is too funny, see if she'll send you some pics for us!! (You could post them in all of your extra spare time!)


I'd have to get Brynne, the human, settled down enough first!  She has TRULY driven me nuts about this duckling since the day it hatched. I offered to take it, but YOU know how cute ducklings are, and Brynne just kept toughing it out every day. Now the duckling is big enough to be OK even when Chicken Mom decides to go her own way.

I'll get the see the duckling at some point .. it will probably be grown by then, but whatever.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wonderful video! So great to hear all the ducky conversations and see the energy level of that little one!

If you haven't had ducks before and are contemplating getting one, you might want to check out Tiff's blog first - http://mrflapper.com/blog/so-youre-thinking-of-getting-a-duck/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> If you haven't had ducks before and are contemplating getting one, you might want to check out Tiff's blog first - http://mrflapper.com/blog/so-youre-thinking-of-getting-a-duck/


Thank you, thank you, thank you, Terri for posting this link. It is SO VERY TRUE! I am getting bombarded with ducks for the past few months now since feed/seed prices have skyrocketed. Even though those who love/loved their ducks are "dumping" them at an alarming rate. The cost of feed is causing most of the dumping right now but every single thing in the link you posted is so very, very true.

Yes .. the biting/nipping is true also .. my Mr. Nibbles the 2nd "loved" me to death yesterday, and I look like I have been in a brawl .. my right hand and forearm are covered in duck "hickies" .. if you are old enough to know what a hickey is/was, then you get the picture .. 

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> ... my right hand and forearm are covered in duck "hickies" .. if you are old enough to know what a hickey is/was, then you get the picture ..
> Terry


Glad I'm not the only one having to explain "odd" bruises on my hands and arms!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

you are sooo right about the feed prices effecting the keeping of livestock and pets these days .. its very sad that people are resorting to dumping their ducks like that but Im guessing this is only the beginning  I love ducks too ,they start out so cute and grow to have so much personallity ,its such a shame this is happening at such an alarming rate  Even my favorite feed store recently closed and of course they had the best prices around


----------

